# Ajouter de la musique sur son iPod touch sans synchroniser



## Carow22 (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis une véritable accro de musique et donc à mon iPod Touch.

Le problème, c'est que récemment, mon ordinateur a planté ... Du coup, je peux plus y ajouter mes derniers morceaux préférés. 

Je me demandais si par un moyen, on peut ajouter de la musique sur l'iPod touch sans synchronisation, et donc, sans perdre toutes mes musiques déjà dessus ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Oizo (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

En achetant de la musique sur iTunes depuis l'iPod tu peux en rajouter simplement...

Sinon il existe des logiciels pour récupérer la musique sur l'iPod, une piste ici si tu es sous Windows : http://www.infos-du-net.com/forum/276360-20-ipod-transfert-musique-ipod-vers


----------

